# Malawis or Tangs?



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys,
I currently have a 75g with about 20 peacocks and haps that will be moved to a 100g in a couple months. When the 75g is empty I want to stock it with either a breeding group of malawis or tangs.

Here is what I was thinking. I could have a group of 10+ demasoni with some yellow labs or other compatible mbuna. My problem is that I've had a mbuna tank before and I know they are a pain to work with because of their aggresion and are going to be killing regularly. On the other hand they are also very hardy fish and easy to care for.

My other option is to have a breeding pair of Neolamprologus brichardi or pulcher, with a school of cyprichromis and maybe an alto. calvus. I dont know much about tangs but I've heard that they may be a bit more sensitive to water conditions. Also if the neolamprologus start breeding, can the fry stay in there until they are full grown or will I eventually have to take them out?

So what do ya'll think, I would love some advice. Thanks!


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

breeding Tangs, _especially_ brichardi/pulcher, aren't the friendliest either 

the brichardi fry can stay, as they are a cooperatively breeding species. just know that they WILL take over the entire tank.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Yeah i've read theyre a bit aggressive but nothing can be as bad as mbuna! I dont mind if they dominate the tank because they would be the main fish in there. But do you think a calvus and a group of cyprichromis would do ok in there?


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

cyps might be ok, if there's enough of them. a lone calvus (of good size) would be ok if it were added first and allowed to get comfortable, before adding the brichardi. once the brichardi are in there and have a territory, you'll never be able to add any new fish. 

my cousin once added a breeding pair of brichardi into his 90gal with a *colony of 18 demasoni* and within a week the brichardi had claimed half the tank; the whole tank within the month. it's not often that you see demasoni hovering near the top of the tank!

mbuna are mean, but they aren't even close to the same level as breeding Tang rockdwellers.

/0.02


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I might have to add the calvus and cyps first so can settle in. I know you said the brichardi fry will help raise each other, but when they reach their adult size will the parents tolerate all of them and will they be able to stay as a colony or will it always have to be just one breeding pair?


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

there can be several breeding pairs, but don't expect all the fry to live to adulthood.


----------



## Shawn71 (Apr 19, 2007)

I have never had Birhardi,but from all that I have read they need to kept as a single species tank.Once a pair starts breeding they will kill everything in sight.To me it's seems like waste of a 75 gallon.The Demasoni would be would be alot less trouble to keep.With proper rock work you will not have any problems.I have a group for 2 years now and only lost one becuase he jumped out of the tank.If your really set on tangs,I would replace the Brichardi with something like some Multies or a pair Julies.Both would work with the Calvus and Cyps.The multies would form a huge colony.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

That is exactly what I am afraid of, that they kill off all the other fish. The reason why I wanted brichardi's or pulchers is because I think they are beautiful and would have liked to have a breeding colony where I did not have to care for the fry, and I know that with the brichardis there is a chance that some survive in the tank because the parents care for them, but with mbuna they might all get eaten. And I dont really like the shelldwellers. Anyway, I still have a while to decide if im going to go with mbuna or tangs, so Im going to keep on researching to see if anyone else has had luck with them, if not then I would get the demasoni. Thanks


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

I think im gonna go with demasoni, because after some research i dont think the brichardi or pulchers would do ok with other species in the tank, theyre too much of a hassle. Im gonna give mbuna another chance  , after all from what everyone says, they dont seem to be that bad, compared to the kenyis and auratus I used to have.

So besides adding yellow labs and acei, what other mbuna could be added to a demasoni colony? And how many?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

for a 75 gallon mbuna tank, i would recommend a max of 4 species. How about.... 14 dems, 5 yellow labs, 5 acei. You could a do a few more fish, rusties are very passive. I always recommend cyno's i love them. Dominant males are more colorful than any other mbuna.. IMO


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

I like the rusties and afras too. I already have acei in my hap tank, so instead of them would 5 rusties and/or afras do ok? And would it always be in a male/female ratio or all males?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Well having good ratio's helps, but with the labs, demasoni and rusties it isnt that important. You should strive for a good ratio with the afra's however. This is because only your dominant male will have great color. The rest might on occasion color up but for the most part, sub-dominant males will just look like females.

I have cynotilapia afra "cobue" i love them. My dominant male looks like this guy http://home.cogeco.ca/~ductapediver/mt_ ... ue_008.jpg

I think that the Cyno gallireya reef "white top hara" would look really nice in your planned setup


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

I love the afra cobues too, I will certainly have them in my tank. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

You will need to be careful with afras and demasoni together. Their colors are similar so the dominant demasoni may see the afra as competition and try to pick him off.


----------



## Shawn71 (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with bccromer.The barring might be to close.If your set on afra I would go with white top hara's females are purple and look really good.The problem with cobue's like most afra is that the females are dull in color.The male afra are awesome,but for the most part only one male will color up.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

So one male cobue might be harrased by the demasoni, even if they are in a large group? Would 1m, 2f white top haras be ok in there? And what do yall think of Lab. red top kimpumas?


----------

